# Smelly Puppy



## Shuleran (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi everyone. 
We just adopted a 15 week old female toy poodle. She is a stinky little thing. We took her to the groomer within a week and she smelled wonderful and looked great. We were one week out and she smelled a lot so we gave her an oatmeal shampoo bath. It has now been another week and she smells terrible again. She is an inside baby with multiple trips to the backyard to go to the bathroom. We have a Boykin Spaniel that is in the house as well and he does not smell at all. Why does our Poodle baby smell bad? How often can we wash her? I read a thread about food causing an odor-- she eats Iams puppy food with small bits of baked ham or venison chipped up in it and sometimes a little scrambled egg. We love snuggling her but boy does she stink!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Where is the odor coming from? Can you tell if it's her puppy breath, or her ears, or tear staining on the face (yeast)?


----------



## Shuleran (Jan 8, 2016)

*Not sure*

I am not sure where the odor is coming from. She is only 3 pounds and when you hold her in your neck she is all right there. She does have a bit of a tear issue and we are cleaning her face with a warm washcloth daily. She gets hard little crusty spots on her face daily so it could be her eyes. She is pitch black in color so it is hard to tell if the tear stains are a big problem. We go to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the vet check sounds like a good idea at this point. A puppy that is well husbanded shouldn't be stinky. Check oral, eyes, ears, anal glands.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I think a puppy should not stink and a vet check should follow.

At the two week mark Zoe gets a slight doggie smell that my hubby notices. She gets a bath every 2 weeks .


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls get bathed mostly every 2 weeks, but they never have a smell. The only time is when they need their teeth cleaned, but I have found a product to put in their water and no bad breath


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

A healthy poodle shouldn't smell at all, unless he's been rolling in something, ate something nasty, has anal glands problem or maybe bad breath due.

I would be worried. Try to see where the smell is from. If you don't have a good nose, ask someone else. It will help your vet. Tear staining has no smell.

I can be 3 weeks without washing Merlin and he won't smell.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Poodles don't have the "doggy odor" like other dogs. They should smell relatively clean unless they've been rolling in something or went out in the rain. I agree it might be a problem with her ears, anal glands, it is good to have a vet check her anyways because she might need to finish her shots if she hasn't already.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I could also be the food you are feeding. Check out grain free foods for your puppy and something that is listed on the Dog Food Advisor web site.... You want a five star rated food. Sadly, Iams is not one of the best rated foods.

I am sure your veterinarian will help you out as well. Keep us posted as to what you discover.

Also, we love puppy pictures here.


Viking Queen


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sometimes when puppies start to teethe they can have a bad smell for a little while. She might be about to start that process. I agree on upgrading her food. Sometimes it takes a little experimentation to find one that works with a specific dog . And the vet check is a great plan. Love more pics when you can...


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I second the vet check. I wonder about the ears...they can smell if there is dirt or bacteria/yeast infection present....also it could be the mouth or even a urine smell if there is some kind of infection....diffinately see a vet.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hopefully the vet has an answer. I would have thought it wouldn't be an ear infection etc if she stops smelling after a bath. An infection won't go away from washing!


----------



## Shuleran (Jan 8, 2016)

*Update*

We took Paisley to the Vet and she had a yeast infection in her ear and her anal glands were full too. The expressed the anal glands and we are treating the ear infection with twice daily drops and have a follow up appointment on Saturday. We also upgraded her food to grain free Kibble and I am cooking venison, carrots, and peas to mix in with it. She is eating like a maniac! She weighed 3 pounds 10 ounces and is 5 months old so she will probably be a little on the small side. She still has a bit of puppy "funk" but she rolls in the yard every time we go out to potty and that is every hour or two so she has a lot of chances to roll into something. I am hoping that all of the changes, and treating the medical issues will improve the smelly puppy issue in a short time. THANKS for the suggestions!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am sure it will take care of the odor. My girlfriend stopped with her dog, and it smelled, and she said she needs a bath, I looked at the ears and sure enough they had mites and were in bad shape, she did as you were told and fine now


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I am glad your vet found manageable issues.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad you have an answer. Hopefully Paisley will be all better and odour free soon!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeast infection AND full anal glands......phew! No wonder poor little Paisley was stinky! Glad you found the culprits! She'll be smelling much much better soon! LOL! NOW.......how about some pics? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Shuleran (Jan 8, 2016)

My girl.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a precious little girl! MORE pics in the future I hope!!!!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

What a cutie pie, a sweet-smelling cutie pie!!

Paddy says hello!


----------

